# New Look



## JTKillough

Looks like we got an upgrade. I like the look of this. Very stream-lined. Just one question? Where is the Whats New button! I really liked that for fast browsing. Guess I can get along without, I still say this is the best Predator Forum alive, hands down.


----------



## El Gato Loco

I think we will try to get back to red or something closer to what we had before. I do like this software a lot better though.

Check out the "view new content" button at the top right. It needs some adjusting to work properly (on that now) but there are a ton of options on the left once you click it.


----------



## JTKillough

Hey now, I didn't see that. Thats what I'm talking about, one quick click to all the new and latest.


----------



## On a call

I feel like I walked into a revamped store without knowing they were. Wide eyes, dazed, and a little confused.

Good job Chris.

I did not see the .... " Up for auction " section though.


----------



## youngdon

Yeah it all looks pretty good, although I'll have to learn where all the buttons are and all the other info catagories.It won't take long though.


----------



## Ruger

I like what has been done to the sight! Great job. It'll take no time at all to figure it out.


----------



## On a call

youngdon said:


> Yeah it all looks pretty good, although I'll have to learn where all the buttons are and all the other info catagories.It won't take long though.


As many posts as you have made Mr. Senior you may have ol habbits that die hard







.	But hey...it should be fun.

Heck...maybe I can start posting photos. Now that would be scary...I have 1342 on my phone alone.


----------



## El Gato Loco

On a call said:


> Heck...maybe I can start posting photos. Now that would be scary...I have 1342 on my phone alone.


It didn't happen if you don't have photos to prove it.


----------



## Mattuk

Not that keen so far.









Change back to red please Chris.


----------



## ReidRH

Still trying to get used to it, it looks pretty bright when looking at it at night which about the only time I have time to get on here anymore.
I Liked the Red better myself but what do I know!!


----------



## FLTrapper

Wow, I just signed on after not having visited this site for a while--what a change! I have to say I liked the red color with the paw prints background much better, although this format in itself definitely runs faster on my old, cranky computer


----------



## singlesix

like the older look better,


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

Oh well---old coots don't like change--I'm lost--------sb


----------



## youngdon

It's basically the same as far as the forums go Skip, A few differences but nothing you won't get used to quick. And a couple old dogs will learn new tricks.


----------



## Mattuk

Mattuk said:


> Not that keen so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Change back to red please Chris.


Ok I've come round to it! Top job Chris!


----------



## Furtaker

Really like what I'm seeing here! Thanks Chris


----------



## JTKillough

I cant fine the spel chekr, man you geyes in ar in for it nou.


----------



## destructive_mechanic

This is pretty slick Chris! Change is good.... except the last time my wife dyed her hair... of course it was almost like having a new woman


----------



## bar-d

JTKillough said:


> I cant fine the spel chekr, man you geyes in ar in for it nou.


Undrstod evertin u rote JT.


----------



## catcapper

Yep I gotta admit it--- I'm lik'in this more than the other.














except for the----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------lol.


----------



## Mattuk

I like the fact you can post from your mobile phone now.


----------



## On a call

PINK...I vote for pink, pink man pink


----------



## youngdon

HMMMM.......NO !


----------



## Mattuk

On a call said:


> PINK...I vote for pink, pink man pink


Somethings look good in pink, others should just be left alone Brian.


----------



## yellowsnow

I for one like the old look much much better.

Thanks


----------



## On a call

I thought I would just yank your chains and see who was awake and reading.

YS I do not think I welcomed you ...welcome to PT. I agree with you the old dark red and black was bold and beautiful just like me.


----------



## El Gato Loco

I am working on the coloring thing.... should get us back to something similar to what we had before.... soon....


----------



## Antlerz22

Chris Miller said:


> I am working on the coloring thing.... should get us back to something similar to what we had before.... soon....


Mmmm..Go greenish its politically correct lol


----------



## knapper

Is tweed a color? That would be smashing!


----------



## Mattuk

Tweed is many colour's mixed together.


----------



## knapper

I would really go with OD green.


----------



## destructive_mechanic

True... OD green probably is the all around sexiest all-purpose color ever!


----------

